# Lost MTB at/near Burns Park in Little Rock, Trek 6500



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Posting this here because there was a road race going on at Burns Park today and maybe somebody might have come across my bike. 

Everyone, a miscommunication between my brother and I has led to me losing me Trek 6500 singlespeed in the Burns Park area. Apparently the bike fell off the bike rack on the back of my brother's car. Didn't realize until we were about 15 miles down the road. Retraced our steps with no luck. If anybody hears anything about it, I'd appreciate you getting in contact with me. The bike is an 02 Trek 6500, 17.5" frame, blue with silver stripes and green ESI grips. The bike is setup as a singlespeed. Its not worth much but I enjoy riding it and it was my first bike I ever bought. Any info appreciated. Also, is there a forum for local Little Rock guys that I might need to post to? Thanks, Chuck


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Posting this here because there was a road race going on at Burns Park today and maybe somebody might have come across my bike.
> 
> Everyone, a miscommunication between my brother and I has led to me losing me Trek 6500 singlespeed in the Burns Park area. Apparently the bike fell off the bike rack on the back of my brother's car. Didn't realize until we were about 15 miles down the road. Retraced our steps with no luck. If anybody hears anything about it, I'd appreciate you getting in contact with me. The bike is an 02 Trek 6500, 17.5" frame, blue with silver stripes and green ESI grips. The bike is setup as a singlespeed. Its not worth much but I enjoy riding it and it was my first bike I ever bought. Any info appreciated. Also, is there a forum for local Little Rock guys that I might need to post to? Thanks, Chuck


 
Call Chainwheel, they are the shop putting on the burns park crits. Sorry it took me so long to get hold of this for you.


also check Arkansas Bicycle Club. They don't have many racing members but they have lots of riders out at Burns quite often.


I'll get in touch with one of the larger e-mail list admins for the Little Rock cyclists and see if he's heard anything.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Sylint said:


> Call Chainwheel, they are the shop putting on the burns park crits. Sorry it took me so long to get hold of this for you.
> 
> 
> also check Arkansas Bicycle Club. They don't have many racing members but they have lots of riders out at Burns quite often.
> ...



Syl, thanks for the help. I really appreciate. I'll give Chainwheel a call. I called the park and left my number in case they heard anything. Also put an add on craigslist. Not looking good. I wasn't worth much money so its not a huge loss but I did enjoy riding it and it had some sentimental value as my first bike I ever bought (other than wal mart bikes I had as a kid).


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Syl, thanks for the help. I really appreciate. I'll give Chainwheel a call. I called the park and left my number in case they heard anything. Also put an add on craigslist. Not looking good. I wasn't worth much money so its not a huge loss but I did enjoy riding it and it had some sentimental value as my first bike I ever bought (other than wal mart bikes I had as a kid).


 
I e-mailed out on one of the cycling e-mail lists here, haven't heard anything back yet.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

ChuckDiesel said:


> Posting this here because there was a road race going on at Burns Park today and maybe somebody might have come across my bike.
> 
> Everyone, a miscommunication between my brother and I has led to me losing me Trek 6500 singlespeed in the Burns Park area. Apparently the bike fell off the bike rack on the back of my brother's car. Didn't realize until we were about 15 miles down the road. Retraced our steps with no luck. If anybody hears anything about it, I'd appreciate you getting in contact with me. The bike is an 02 Trek 6500, 17.5" frame, blue with silver stripes and green ESI grips. The bike is setup as a singlespeed. Its not worth much but I enjoy riding it and it was my first bike I ever bought. Any info appreciated. Also, is there a forum for local Little Rock guys that I might need to post to? Thanks, Chuck


 
Different model # but just wanted to make sure..

http://littlerock.craigslist.org/bik/2464064951.html


This isn't it is it?


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Yea, that's not it. Thanks anyway. I've periodically been checking craiglist for it. Thanks again for you help, Chuck


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Need ten post to post a pic. Bump for #10.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Here's the pic.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

A cut and paste of your first post went out to the Central Arkansas Velo (www.team-carve.com) list and one of the other main little rock cycling lists with me as the contact. It's been a bit since you've lost it, but hopefully we'll hear something for ya bud.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks Syl for all the help. Really appreciate it.


----------



## prowannabe (Apr 12, 2011)

This Chuck Carter?


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

prowannabe said:


> This Chuck Carter?


No, Allen. Not from Little Rock. Was just visiting. Thanks for all the help so far. Maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

Haven't heard anything bud, and the two lists I sent it out on would have gone to pretty much everyone who was at the Burns Race.

I'll keep my eye on Craigslist.


----------



## ChuckDiesel (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks again for the help.


----------

